# سبب النصب في : أولاً ، ثانياً ، ثالثاً ، ....



## Mejeed

*على أي تقدير يكون النصب عند التعداد باستخدام (أولا ، ثانيا ، ثالثا ، .....)*


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أدري على وجه التأكيد، ولكنني أخمن: ربما كان حالا لفاعل محذوف تقديره: جاء هذا أولا


----------



## Mejeed

يبدو أن النصب على الحالية بالتقدير المذكور احتمال مقبول .
والله العالم .


----------

